

A few details on minecraft 1.8 - rch
http://notch.tumblr.com/post/7009276212/trickling-information-about-the-adventure-update

======
rch
I like how 'npc villages' sneaks in there at the end of the post... I
automatically prefixed it with 'one more thing' when reading it.

